# Considering teaching in the UAE



## Mulla (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guys, hope you're all well! My husband has finally managed to persuade me into considering moving to the UAE and I am actually quite excited at the prospect of discovering and experiencing a new kind of life!
My issue is I am an unqualified teacher so I don't have QTS. I was trained at a private school in the UK upto outstanding but simce they weren't a schools direct registered school, I don't have any formal teaching recognition/qualification. 
I have a degree plus teaching experience of 18 months amd a further 3yrs working in the ducation sector. I've left it a little late to get onto a salaried schools direct course there's nothing available on UCAS clearing and I've called individual schools. 
The TEFL course has now been bought to my attention. I don't know much about it and I'd like to know what teaching/work prospects would be available if I posess a sociology degree, teaching experience amd a TEFL qualification? Would this be enough to secure me a sponsored teaching position without a pgce or QTS?

I just don't want to wait another full year to get onto a job offering QTS as this would delay our plans to move by two yrs
Hope this makes sense and apologies for the extremly looooong message!


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have sometimes wondered about this myself, TEFL in general that is.

It seems that the answer to your question may be yes, you would have more than enough to qualify and get a position. I'm basing that on these two sources:

https://www.internationalteflacadem...ates-english-teaching-jobs-abroad-middle-east

https://www.i-to-i.com/teach-english-abroad/the-united-arab-emirates.html


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Would a TEFL certificate suffice for a job aspirant of any nationality or just the ones from countries with English as a first language?


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

I certainly can't claim to be very knowledgeable about this, but from the brief searching that I did and the two sites I posted above, my impression is that they really seem to want you to have a bachelor's degree in addition to any TEFL certification. After that, it seems that if you have any teaching experience that is an added plus. Mulla might know more by now though.


----------



## Aminahyusuf (Sep 27, 2017)

Dear Mulla,

Based on the links VIP8 posted, it would seem you have the experience, but I would like to add that I have several close friends from back in London who are also teachers. One of them successfully got a job in GEMS (an institution with the most school campuses in dubai) but she had 3 solid years training in a Govt. school in London. The second also had 3 years experience in Govt' schools in london but the third friend had only 2 years, and didn't hear back from any of the schools. I think that even if you had solid experience for 2 years (not including training) it's still at the discretion of the school. Some are more strict than others on what they're looking for in a teacher.

I would advise you apply anyway to a few different schools to gauge whether there is any interest based on your experience, so that you may be prepared to delay by an extra year if you need to have more. There are also agencies in the UK that help to pass along your CV and they work with schools like GEMS etc. so maybe going through a company that has a good relationship with some of the schools here would help too.

Another option is also possibly private tutoring?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If your husband has a job, I would suggest applying when you are here. You're likely to be more successful than applying from overseas based on the scenario you've described. Private tutoring would not be legal.


----------



## Zohaib Sajjad (Sep 13, 2017)

would suggest you that bachelor's degree is important to any TEFL certification


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

This "bored" doesn't half attract some weirdos.


----------

